# Tag along to Spain?



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi y'all and *Happy New Year*

At last we are able to get away for a few weeks to Spain.

We have done the trip a few times now and *would be happy to have anyone tag along who hasn't done the trip before and is nervous about it*. We will be going across to France on Monday 21st January (late afternoon), overnighting in Calais, probably on the Aire, then stocking up and filling up on Tuesday morning then heading down to Orcet for our first night stop. There is a campsite at Orcet, just off the autoroute. Wednesday its down to the large aire in Barcelona and the following day to Denia where we will stay for a couple of weeks on a very reasonably priced campsite with free internet access.
The route is in 3 easy stages. Its slightly different to our previous trips when we have stayed near Narbonne and then done a very long days drive to Denia.
So, if you are interested *pm* us.
Mike and Annie.

ps, we have not contributed much to MHF recently as we have been very busy with our 4, five and under, grand children


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh I wish! When we do make our first trip abroad it would be comforting to have some-one with experience to show us the ropes but it won't be for a while yet. We have a very old dog and I wouldn't want to put her under the stress of long haul hols at her age but our next pouchie will be passported asap. Enjoy your trip and Happy New Year.
Lelsey


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ojibway said:


> Hi y'all and *Happy New Year*
> 
> At last we are able to get away for a few weeks to Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike & Annie,

If I could persuade Rita to give up her wee part time job, we'd be only too pleased to join you.

If I PM our phone number to you, do you reckon that you could have a word with her? :lol: :lol: :lol:

A wishfull thinking Jock.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

unfortunately booked eurotunnel for 31 Jan, otherwise would have loved to join you. Be interested though for a rundown on the route you're taking as not travelled down this time of year before (previously ferried direct to Bilbao Sept). out of interest anyone else going on 31 jan??
steles


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We came up to UK DEC and are traveling back on Jan 3rd but will be taking 8 to 10 days from Calais to Valencia (Take time to smell the flowers)


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi y'all,
Thanks for all the replies and PMs. Its nice to see there are lots of adventurous people out there who just need a little encouragement to get get out of their comfort zones!

Hey *Jock*, I'll be pleased to. Just tell Rita theres more to life than.......... Mind you, if she won't listen to you what makes you think she'd listen to me?!

*Steles*, maybe you can change the tunnel booking. We are taking the tunnel this time. Haven't done it with the van before though we've had lots of day trips in the past!

As I said, we are overnighting in Calais as we are getting there late evening. In the morning we will do a bit of shopping at the Intermarche and fill up with diesel, then off to Orcet where we hope to get by late afternoon.
Next day its off to Barcelona with a stop at Narbonne for lunch and to stock up on a few items like fresh veg and salad (supermarket just off the motorway). The Aire at Barcelona is quite expensive but its convenient and we don't fancy wild camping.

I understand, *Lesley*, you have to consider the dog too. Whislt I'm sure he'd be happy to go where ever you go, you don't want him to have the added stress of visits to the vets etc.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ojibway said:


> Hey *Jock*, I'll be pleased to. Just tell Rita theres more to life than.......... Mind you, if she won't listen to you what makes you think she'd listen to me?!


That's because................she listens to everybody else, except me. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a great time, and be safe.

Jock.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Not long now, but doesn't time drag when you just want to get away!!

Reply sent to your PM, (littleandlarge)


----------



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Mike and Annie

We will be travelling down around the same time as you actually. I'd be really grateful if you could advise us of the location of the aire near Barcelona that you mention?

Thanks a lot, and have a great trip.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clarelisa,

I haven't used the aire in Barcelona though I was intending to. I have changed to a campsite in Blanes. Its expensive and can get full even in winter. We will go there some time when we want to visit the city as it is very conveniently placed.

But you can get information about the aire from - www.campingcar-infos.com - click on 'cliquez ici pour entrer' - 'Rechercher une aire' - scroll down to Espagne - click Barcelona on the map and you will see peoples descriptions of the aire and its location.

Have a great trip too!
Mike and Annie


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

addendum - 


I just read a post on the CCinfos site posted a couple of days ago pointing out that the electricity sockets at the aire are the normal domestic type continental sockets, so come prepared!
M


----------

